# Canadian Bacon



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Just picked up two whole pork loins.....going to make some CB...and maybe some Capacolla....pics to follow in about a week


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Capacolla?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry....The dog can't spell.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Sorry....The dog can't spell.


I meant what is it?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

CAPACOLLA is a lunch meat.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 23, 2007)

The dog is on a roll.... soon your freezer will be FULL...you can't be eating ALL this stuff you make lately????


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

My boys tear this stuff up....we eat alot of the stuff and then freeze the rest...we just used the last of the CB that was in the feezer..I also give some of it away...but I might start selling it.....


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> CAPACOLLA is a lunch meat.


I don't think I've ever heard of it. Sounds Eyetalian.
Good luck with the project


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes littlewheel, it's Italian! Take a look here    http://stores.guilianos.com/-strse-97/C ... Detail.bok

Hey witt, PLEASE post this recipe!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds good


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :ROFL


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There we go with the whole "aged meat" thing.....they are advertising it as aged to acquire it sweet and distinctive flavor....and it's PORK!

Thinking it must be cured...before it's aged...?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes it's cured and not all of it is aged...some is and some is cooked...I'll post the recipe when I get a chance...


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Yes it's cured and not all of it is aged...some is and some is cooked...I'll post the recipe when I get a chance...


Thanks Dog


----------



## wittdog (Jan 25, 2007)

The CB all trimmed up and ready to get injected and brined…..(2 Whole Loins)




In the brine

I’ll keep it in the brine till Tuesday..that’s 5 days then I will smoke it on Tuesday


----------



## Oz (Jan 25, 2007)

Witt, are you trimming the loins down and using the center cut only. In the top picture I see the fatty pieces have been trimmed off, do you brine those also?
I have a vertical smoker that I am going to put an electric burner with a sawdust pan and make some different types of bacon.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes I trim the loins the center cut makes a nice presentation and sometimes you run into the silverly stuff and trimming it makes it easier to cut that stuff off...the fatty pieces that are left I also brine and smoke..I call it mutant bacon it works well diced in an omelete or as an ingredient in greens or such..sometimes I sprinkle it with some Cajun seasoning and make some Yankee Taos Bacon...When I make CB I get 2 whole loins trim and cut them into thirds...I take the 6 pieces and stand them up around the bucket and then add the mutant stuff in the middle..when its done curing I take 2 of the 6 pieces and use it for Pea Meal Bacon..let dry some and roll in corn meal then fry it up...its good for breakfast or lunch the rest is then smoked....Hope this helps....Good luck on your vertical smoker conversion...something you may want  to invest in are some bacon hooks


----------



## wittdog (Jan 30, 2007)

Just finished the drying cycle for the CB..now its time to bring the smoke


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mmmmm bacon


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2007)

That's gonna be good!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 30, 2007)

Pea Meal Bacon (Cured not Smoked) all cut up and ready to fry….



Into the Frying Pan….



Get in my belly……Toasted NY Style Rye, little mayo s&p, lettuce no maters in the house…



The CB after the first pan of wood….adding the second…the color will even out after the second pan and it blooms….
It's a good thing I make this stuff...my little helpers just ate about 2lbs of it.....


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 30, 2007)

Man Dave,

That is some good looking grub.


----------



## Unity (Jan 30, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> my little helpers just ate about 2lbs of it.....


Wait till they're teenagers -- you'll be cooking _all_ the time!   

--John  8) 
(Wait ... he _is_ cooking all the time!   )


----------



## wittdog (Jan 30, 2007)

We are really starting to get some nice color…a few more hours and we will be good to go….Smoker temp at 165* meat at 130*..I’ll be posting the finished pics and the sliced pics tomorrow…




John I'm going to have to get a second job just to feed these guys...I can't wait till they realize how spoiled they are....the first time they go to a friends house and they get some Crock Pot Q   
BTW it was kind of cool today..D explained to his teacher how to make Candian Bacon..he was right on the money..the only thing I had to explain was that the pink stuff is the cure...


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dave that looks awesome dude! 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks good bud.  LOVE THE PICS!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking very nice indeed.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 31, 2007)

Canadian Bacon is done and sliced….and it’s pretty tastey..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow. Looks great !


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks great !
Nice color 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job Dave!


----------



## Unity (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice lookin' food! That may be the best of all the ways to use a loin. 

--John  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

That my friend is a work of art.  Great color.  Bet it tastes good.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 1, 2007)

Great job on the bacon Dave...you've still got my address don't you?


----------

